# 98 Altima Cruise Control light blinks



## cope09 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Gents, 

I searched for previous threads on this issue and while there were a few threads, I did not find an answer.

I have a 98 Altima GXE.
Recently, when activating the cruise control and setting the speed, the cruise control light will blink and will not set the speed. 

Could this be a fuse?


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Air bag malfunction. Dealer service only!


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

how do u kno that? i have the same problem but i figured since i have coilovers and they are all the way down that was my problem. id be interested to hear ur thought on it.


----------



## Racingline (Dec 24, 2007)

vacuum leak, there is a line that runs down the fire wall, check to see if it's damaged or unpluged, also check the rest of your lines, this happened on my old 98


----------



## steven8439 (Dec 23, 2007)

Racingline said:


> vacuum leak, there is a line that runs down the fire wall, check to see if it's damaged or unpluged, also check the rest of your lines, this happened on my old 98



As he said. Or it could possibly be a fuse.


----------

